# Does the GJet brass traction weights fit into the Super G+ traction mag holes?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Does the GJet brass traction weights fit into the Super G+ traction mag holes? I.E. can you swap the G+ traction mags for a set of weights from the GJet?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

C'mon -- I know you guys are more useful than this! :tongue:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, but I was waiting for someone else to reply.

The G-Jet traction weights won't fit in a Super G+ chassis.
Because they're too tall .180", the same size as the full width ceramic G3 magnets.
BSRT sells some light weight G-Jet traction weights .120" that will fit in the Super G+ chassis,
or the G-Jet / G3 chassis with spacers.

But the G-Jet weights are full width and not notched like the Super G+ magnets.
So the Super G+ rear axle won't fit in a tech block unless you use narrow silicone coated sponge tires,
or narrow BSRT G3 rear hubs with narrow Supertires.

__________________


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool -- Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

[edited] Keep your comments constuctive.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*why the hate?*



00'HO said:


> This tomy car is made for speed


And T-jets were made to be....slow? So by that logic, its stupid to try to make them....fast? 

Actually, BSRT is not Tomy. BSRT released the G3 chassis becasue many of the Tomy chassis were made from brittle plastic. The G3 chassis improved the original Tomy design. So there are now 3 really nice race quality chassis (i.e., not mass produced Xmas toy quality chassis). BSRT, Wiz, and Slot Tech. 

The G3 chassis can be used to build low down force cars (G-Jets) or magnet cars (club stocks, SS, polymers etc). Other people have made parts (brass weights) so Wiz and slot tech cars can be run as low down force cars as well. Are people running low down force wizzard and slot tech cars stupid too?

Sounds like your group likes to run modified T-jets. Glad that works for you. Been to the Fray 3 times. Its fun. Slot cars are fun. Red ones are fun, green ones are fun. Blue ones too. Even pink ones. 

I just dont understand why people try to convince other people that only X slot cars are good, and Y slot cars are stupid. Its one thing to say you prefer X over Y. But to say people who like Y are stupid, well, it makes the person arguing that look like an idiot. 

Beware the slot car inquisition, where Y brand slotters are heretics, and must be burned at the stake, for the sake of their slot car soul. :drunk:

Sigh.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

funny I like everything, i may poke fun at Jets now and then but I do like them.. my favorite car of all time to drive was a old Atlas Ferrari 250 with hard tires..lol.. thing would fish tail all over the place.. fast? nota chance.. fun? you bet.. bet ya can't drive the track in less then ten seconds with this car....I made a few bucks lol...and no i could never get under ten with it either it was just plain fun...


Dave


----------

